# Blood clot vs gestation sac? Please help!!!



## missykrissy

I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum Missed miscarriage. I was waiting for tonight to take the Cytotec but I think it will happen naturally soon as I started bleeding very heavily today.

just wondering how can I differentiate between a blood clots and the gestation sac coming out? Sorry for TMI just I just had really really heavy bleeding so I sat on the toilet for a few minute and then I big chunk (palm size) blood clot came out. Is this just a blot clot or has my gestation sac passed?

Has the sac passed? Should I still take my cytotec tonight? Please help! I don't know what to do.


----------



## Nat0619

Missykrissy

Personally I was in no doubt when I passed my gestational sac, it was unmistakeable and very, very different to any other clot I passed. But mine did come out intact, I think they can break up so would be less noticeable then I guess :shrug:

Mine was about the size of a satsuma, fleshy coloured and kidney shaped. It wasn't transparent, actually looked very thick and tough. I had got to 13 weeks pregnant by the time I had the medical management but :baby: stopped developing at 6 weeks.

I hope this is all sorted for you soon hun x


----------



## KateC

Hi hon. Not everyone passes a gestational sack, especially not with blighted ovum. Here's the distinction, though: anything red is just clots or lining. Anything gray in color is tissue -- like a placenta, which you may very well pass. I've also heard of people passing clear sacks, but often these get ruptured when they go through your cervix. I have miscarried twice, but only once at home. It was earlier than yours. I had no sack (not that I noticed anyway) but lots of clots. 

Good luck. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## jenp86

I passed mine naturally but refused to look in the toilet after do so, so unfortunately I can't tell you what it looked like but I had no doubt when I passed it as it just felt different and bigger then any clot I had been passing (and there were a few big ones)

I'm so sorry you're going through this


----------



## okmomma

Sorry for what you are going through. I had a BO and mc'd at 12w3d. I don't know if I passed a sac or not. All I know is I had tons of very large clots that would easily fit in the palm of my hand or bigger than that.


----------



## missykrissy

Thanks girls for your reply & support!:hugs:

I ended up in the emergency yesterday cause my bleeding and pain (or what they call contraction - I had no idea they were contraction since it's my first pg) where just unbearable. :nope:It went on for 5 hours and just passage a lot of clots. 

When the doctor came to see me, my contractions had stopped but I still was still bleeding. She examined me and told me my cervix is completely closed!! And advised me to take the cytotec asap to induce it because it could either be stuck (which will be very painful) or could cause an infection. I went back home at 9pm and ate a little bit as I hadn't eaten all day. Then at 11 pm, I inserted 4 cytotec pills into y vagina and took 2 anti inflammatory pills that the dr prescribed me and fell asleep. I woke up at 4 am to pee and the heavy bleeding had stopped and I had no contractions either. Is that weird??? Shouldnt those pills make you contract even more and bleed even more???

I'm so confused!!:wacko: anyways, I have to take 3 more doses of cytotec every 48 hrs. This process is so horrible!! I can't believe we have to go thru all this on top of all the emotional stress that this had put on us :cry:


----------



## jenp86

missykrissy said:


> Thanks girls for your reply & support!:hugs:
> 
> I ended up in the emergency yesterday cause my bleeding and pain (or what they call contraction - I had no idea they were contraction since it's my first pg) where just unbearable. :nope:It went on for 5 hours and just passage a lot of clots.
> 
> When the doctor came to see me, my contractions had stopped but I still was still bleeding. She examined me and told me my cervix is completely closed!! And advised me to take the cytotec asap to induce it because it could either be stuck (which will be very painful) or could cause an infection. I went back home at 9pm and ate a little bit as I hadn't eaten all day. Then at 11 pm, I inserted 4 cytotec pills into y vagina and took 2 anti inflammatory pills that the dr prescribed me and fell asleep. I woke up at 4 am to pee and the heavy bleeding had stopped and I had no contractions either. Is that weird??? Shouldnt those pills make you contract even more and bleed even more???
> 
> I'm so confused!!:wacko: anyways, I have to take 3 more doses of cytotec every 48 hrs. This process is so horrible!! I can't believe we have to go thru all this on top of all the emotional stress that this had put on us :cry:

:( I'm so sorry hun, I don't really know how to respond in regards to the cytotec as I don't have experience with it, but I also had to go to the emerg room because of the pain of the contractions. It's a horrible feeling and I'm so sorry that you're going through it :hugs:


----------



## missykrissy

Just a little update. I'm physically feeling better. I think I finally passed the placenta yesterday. Just have mild cramps today. But physically I don't feel like shit anymore. 

Although, I still have these crying episodes from time to time throughout a day. I feel like I can never mentally get back to my normal life. I would never have thought the short little time I had with my baby that I have never seen would be affecting me so much :(
I am very lucky to have a supporting DH and my parents but I seem not to be able to face my friends (even if most of them didn't even know I was pregnant). It's just so hard putting a smile on my face and pretend all of this had never happen I front of friends and family that doesn't have a clue of what is going on. I really can't stop crying... Just feeling really down now...


----------



## rachelleigh

missykrissy said:


> Just a little update. I'm physically feeling better. I think I finally passed the placenta yesterday. Just have mild cramps today. But physically I don't feel like shit anymore.
> 
> Although, I still have these crying episodes from time to time throughout a day. I feel like I can never mentally get back to my normal life. I would never have thought the short little time I had with my baby that I have never seen would be affecting me so much :(
> I am very lucky to have a supporting DH and my parents but I seem not to be able to face my friends (even if most of them didn't even know I was pregnant). It's just so hard putting a smile on my face and pretend all of this had never happen I front of friends and family that doesn't have a clue of what is going on. I really can't stop crying... Just feeling really down now...

I am so sorry, missykrissy. It is so difficult... Up until today I didn't know how I was going to get through it, but it has now been a week and a half since I found out I had a missed miscarriage and I am slowly, slowly beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I don't know how my eyes can still produce tears, I have cried so much... But today was the very first day i didn't break down. I had a few tears talking to my husband about how much we missed our baby, but I finally didn't get hysterical. I really fought the "try to return to your normal schedule" thing at first because I WANTED to grieve... I am glad I resisted and took it easy, spent lots of time alone, let myself cry... It was so hard and still is, but I feel like I am healing, even though I know this big void in my heart will never fully heal. A dear friend that went through a miscarriage few years ago told me that whenever she thinks about it all, she feels her chest tightening up and the grief hits her still... You have lost a child, even if others fail to recognize that, which they might. You will never forget that, but I know that we all will heal.

I am so sorry you are going through this. Sending you lots of love and hugs.:hugs:


----------



## rachelleigh

P.s. I hear you on the friends thing... Unless someone has been through this, they can't truly understand. It may help to just explain to them what happened so that they can at least try to be there for you or give you space. You may also be surprised to learn how many people in your life have shared this experience. I found out a few of my aunts and some close family friends had mc's and they reached out to me more than anyone. Just a thought. Hugs!


----------



## missykrissy

Thanks Rachel! I think i am finally starting to see a little light at the end of this tunnel too. I kept myself busy these days and I took a break from the internet for a bit and today is the first day I am alone at home (as my DH is starting to get busy at work, he had to go in to work at the office today) and I feel so lonely! 

Thank god I have this forum! You girls make me feel so cared for and loved!

On a side note, I still can't face my friends yet. I've been very MIA lately to them. I think I will just keep my miscarriage to myself for now because I tend to get very emotional whenever I talk about it. I dunno if it is a good idea what I am doing...


----------

